# Temper Poems



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 25, 2009)

my first attempt at something creative kinda failed so yeah...

a collection of Temper Poems
post here any poems you have written and ill add them in a lil collection.
you can write about any Temper, or person, or place or thing (anything!)


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 27, 2009)

Nobody?

I guess I'll give it a go then.




​Translation:​_after she swims upstream_​_and lays her eggs_​_the mother dies_​This is a haiku I wrote a few years ago when I lived in Japan. It's read in the traditional way from top to bottom, starting with the right column and ending with the left. In Japanese, the lines fit the 5-7-5 syllable format of a haiku. A traditional haiku usually makes a reference to a phenomenon in nature, usually something that is characteristic of a certain season. Mine would obviously be considered a spring haiku.

The top kanji character in the leftmost column is the Japanese character for "salmon." It has two smaller characters to the right of it, which says "parent." When the haiku is read, the reader sees the character for "salmon," but will read it as "mother." The haiku evokes the idea of a mother exhausting all of her strength and making the ultimate sacrifice so that her children may be born.

It can be interpreted in different ways. It can allude to survival, unconditional love, hard work and suffering among other Confucian and Buddhist ideas, but to me the main theme is sacrifice and the natural process that even as one life comes to an end, another life will begin anew. I originally thought to name the haiku, but I was really torn between calling it "_Gisei_" (_sacrifice_), or "En" (which means _circle_, but can also mean _fate, bond, destiny_).

In the end I decided to leave it open-ended for the reader to interpret it however they wish.

I lived in a little town just outside of a larger city. That city had an annual haiku competition every spring, and anyone could enter. All kids in the city from elementary and junior high school were required to submit an entry as part of an assignment in their poetry unit. I submitted this for the hell of it, expecting that my entry would be eliminated in the first round. But I made it to the finalist round (top 10), and I was the only non-Japanese finalist. Didn't actually place though, but it was all good. Making top 10 out of thousands of entries in a Japanese contest isn't too shabby for an American 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The red characters in the square are a stylized version of the characters in my avatar, "_Densetsu Sanzen_" (_sanzen_ means "_three thousand_"). In my original entry I used an actual _hanko_ (name stamp) that has my real name on it.

This reminds me, I also studied Japanese calligraphy during the years I lived in Japan. I think when I have more time, I'll start my own GBAtemp blog and post up some of my works.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 27, 2009)

Very, very interesting Densetsu.  Thanks for sharing that and taking the time to explain it.  As a father of two (sometimes extremely trying) children, I know exactly how I'll choose to interpret your work.


----------



## cardyology (Feb 27, 2009)

I LOVE your haiku & explanation of it Densetsu3000, really cool. Thanks. 

Heres one of my favorite poems...

Gene, Gene made a machine, 
Joe Joe made it go.

Art, Art blew a fart,
and blew the damn thing apart.


Anyone???


----------



## granville (Feb 27, 2009)

Hilarious it is, and I've never heard it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of mine is also funny. It was from Spongebob:

There once was a man from Peru
Who dreamed he had eaten his shoe
He woke with a fright
in the middle of the night
And found that his dream had come true






 Maybe I'll take a crack at some seriously poetry of my own someday.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got penis
So do you
let's have some fun,
mind you.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 27, 2009)

A short little rhyme Ive had as my personal statement for a couple of weeks now.


I used to troll for myself.
Now I p0wn to defend.
I swore to all my friends.
I would never flame again.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 27, 2009)

cardyology said:
			
		

> I LOVE your haiku & explanation of it Densetsu3000, really cool. Thanks.
> 
> Heres one of my favorite poems...
> 
> ...







Maaaaaannnn.....Zed!!!!!! Police Academy (I think it was a C.O.P. Citizens on Patrol episode), I love that guy!!

p1ngy, very nice one!!! You proved it many times already


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's one I made for my brother at his request.  



​
Translation:​_I thrust deeply_​_my huge dong_​_her neck bulges_​

The red stamp in this one is the hand-carved stone _inkan_ that was given to me as a gift by my calligraphy teacher.  It says my real name.  Oh, if only she knew what I was using my skills for.  

Everyone who comes into my brother's room and sees this hanging on his wall says "That's beautiful!"  

To which my brother always replies, "Yes. Yes it is."


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 28, 2009)

So I had another sleepless night as usual, I was thinking about this thread on and off through the night. And somewhere somehow this little poem bubbled to the surface of my thoughts. I never really do this sort of thing, I dont think Ive ever written a proper poem, so dont be too cruel. Even though it turned out maybe more dramatic then I intended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Lucid Philosopher*


So I just went through another night, I just lost another fight
I laid in my bed at midnight, with no sleep, now I see daylight
How many times will I have to fight the same old fight?
I dream of the day when I dream, and dont see twilight 

Sometimes I wonder, is this a curse or my strength
When I dont sleep all I do is philosophise at length
I lay there wondering about the world, while Im counting my breaths
Will I lay here wondering forever, until theres nothing to wonder about left?

Is there more to life, or are we just human machines?
When we shut down, do our souls carry on like living dreams?
Are we part of a plan? What the hell does life mean?
Did we make the world this cruel? Or is this the way its always been?

If God made me in his image, is he as weak as me?
If Im the image of God, do I have Gods strength inside of me?
Why did God decide to make every man, animal and tree?
If everything around me was created, was it created for me?

Me me me, but I dont lie here thinking of myself
I think for you, to help you find the power in yourself
Helping others is worth more then any material wealth
Materially I dont want a single thing for any of my help 

Like I said, these sort of thoughts are what gives me strength
I will continue thinking like this, until I have no strength left
I think about my life, but I dont think about it with regret
Because if my thoughts have helped others, I dont want to sleep yet.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 28, 2009)

There was a lady from Ealing, 
Who had a funny feeling,
She laid on her back,
And opened her crack,
And pissed all over the ceiling!

My favourite


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 28, 2009)

ooh p1ngy nice one.
and lol @jax -.-

densetsu, its so cool that you write your poems in japanese!


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 1, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> densetsu, its so cool that you write your poems in japanese!Well, I thought I would contribute something unique to this thread.  I was hoping to breathe some life into this topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did this for my best friend's wedding last year.  I was the best man and these were the same words I used near the end of my speech during the reception.  I presented the work to the bride and groom and told everyone in the room that "I made this for them because they _have_ the powah!"


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh, I suck at poetry, but here's a go!

The scent of your neck lingers,
As I hear your car door close,
The feeling of your lips, your fingers,
Your silk-like voice that flows.

On the spot. My 8th grade English teacher said I write poetry well, but.. Well, I don't know. I rather prefer to write short stories, though poetry is very challenging to my lexicon as I have to find new words to rhyme, therefore building up my vocabulary! So, opinions?

And that's AMAZING, Densetsu3000!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 5, 2009)

Win thread must not die!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wrote this just now, while eating breakfast. No title.....


Just a normal day, four birds in the sky.
One bird fell to earth, nobody knew why.
Three birds on their perch, one low two high.
Four birds died today, nobody knows why.
How did these four birds make so many people cry?
Today is not a normal day, dust has blacked out the sky.
We can never get revenge, but they force us to try.
Was it four birds that caused this, or was that just another lie?​


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 5, 2009)

Very nice pingy.

If I could write in such splendid verse,
my attempts at communication
would not have to be so harsh and terse.


----------



## Licardo7 (Mar 6, 2009)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Don't ask for ROMS
I don't care if your new






Also: Haiku

I got a flash card
And I need a ROM web site
SHUT THE FUCK UP NooB


sry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got a couple of poems on my hard drive. I'll bust one out for this thread:
_Life is unpredictable.
You come home and she can be different from when you left.
She can be cruel and unusual.
She can make you feel like less of man.
Itâ€™s as if life is constantly yelling for no good reason.
She acts if itâ€™s her time of the month except it lasts all your life.
In other words, lifeâ€™s a bitch!_
Thats just a little one I thought up in class. Its really more a metaphor. And it doesn't rhyme...


----------



## ! ! &#33 (Mar 6, 2009)

This topic should be moved to Graphics and Art!

anyway i used to write a lot:

Static times in static lives,
static skies fall on static nights.
As static lies flow from static minds,
a static figure sits in disguise
The static blurs all its thoughts,
and through static learns all its faults.
So hides the figure in selfish time,
not making noise nor worldly binds.
It dies a little every day
that it prefers to stay it*s grey.
It*s grey not caring or wanting to
it*s grey is digging its own tomb.

But to every dark there is a light
there is a day for every night
Through the static flickers a light
Dim, subtle, still full of life
Will the figure close its eyes
Or smash the light with wicked tries
Or will it choose to trust the light
To lead it from its static night
Or even more will it stay
Comfortably lying in it*s waste
Again not caring or wanting to
Again not bearing its burdened truth

Slowlyâ€¦


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2009)

my booty shakes
the leaves i rake
when my tummy aches
i go to jamba juice to get a shake
then i go to denny's for a steak
then i swim in a lake
chicken i bake
for my mothers sake


----------



## Advi (Mar 6, 2009)

I made a haiku
Because I could not think of
Anything to write

lawl.

but for real I got one at the top of me head...........one sec lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2009)

i ate a tart
i had to fart 
only to find out 
it was a shart


----------



## Advi (Mar 6, 2009)

_The House At The End Of The Block_

Calling out from the midnight road
Was a house at the end of the block.
It was dank and revoltingly dusty to see,
Having nobody opened the locks.

There was nobody inside that house for years,
The wine in the cellar its host.
It was offered for dirt by real estate,
But its value was nothing to boast.....

A decade ago, a murder took place
And left a poor man out of breath.
He fell to the floor and splattered his blood.....
But swore he would enact his wrath.

An unnerving breath on the back of the neck,
And his warning is passed on soon.
A rattle, a shake, a toss of the lamp,
The buyers dash past under the moon.

But he was unhappy with his revenge
Against his cash-leeching spouse;
He halted her plans to sell off their home
But still, he grimaced and groused......

So soon he gave up; he was now through.
He called for help from the Lord.
A golden beam struck down to the ground
And his soul was freed from those boards.

And yet every night, the sellers do fail
To pawn off this house of heed.
It just goes to show, when the Lord sees pain,
He shall soon reward his death's deed......

(I just made that up. ROFL)


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 6, 2009)

Last Dance

Sometimes Iâ€™m glad to go
and sometimes Iâ€™m not
but in any case
itâ€™s a return to reality
the blaring gym lights
drill that evident fact
into my migraned brain
as they dump us out
onto the concrete
and into the world of
lawsuits and
strichnine
to fend for ourselves
and ponder the beats
on the way home
The car light is
another harsh reminder
that tomorrow is 
a new, boring, regular day
and not for a while
can we check our worries
on the cafeteria table
and let the music
tell us why
we shouldnâ€™t care


----------



## ! ! &#33 (Mar 6, 2009)

Conclusion to my earlier post, written years later:

How these lights are so well aligned
In between the great divide
No exits left just one direction
As the world fades to abstract complexion
I*m enamored by these beaming lights
And how they shatter the darkest of night
No longer subtle, now shining bright
No longer covered, now painting the sky




keep em coming tempers!


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Mar 7, 2009)

Next try!

_The cold window
On the outline
Of my heart
Has been shattered
By your love

Consuming
Blinding
Wholesome
Love

I feel full of your embraces
Delighted by your osculation

Never let go_

Bleh. Just a free verse I came up with.


----------

